# what are those plants?



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I am new in here, I just bought those plants from a aqua store.
But I forgot the name of them. Could anybody tell me what those are?
thanks!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

pretty sure middle one is java fern


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, the middle plant is Java Fern. The third picture appears to be a Hyrophila spp. and the first picture may be an Anubias barteri var. 'marble', though I'm not sure, as your picture doesn't show a rhizome (if the plant indeed has one or not)


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys.
the first one is not Anubias barteri, because it doesn't have the rhizome.
the leaves are growing up from one stem, it's not growing from the roots.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

If the first plant has no rhizome and is therefore not an Anubias, I am not aware of any other aquatics with that leaf shape or that patterning on the leaves. Where did you buy this plant? 

It looks like some of the tropical house plants I have seen being sold as aquatic when they are not.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

First one looks like a tropical houseplant. it's familiar. Best used in a terrarium not an aquarium. It'll die and rot.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

First picture is not of an aquatic plant.

Second is Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus). The base of the leaves are a rhizome. Java fern should not be planted in the substrate, as the rhizome will die. Attach it to a rock or driftwood or something and it should attach itself.

Third picture looks like Hygrophila polysperma, which is a fast growing aquatic plant. Easy to grow.

I'd bring the first one back.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

First plant may be Pilea cadierei.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> First plant may be Pilea cadierei.


Also known as Aluminum Plant. Its not aquatic. I remember getting this plant. It survived about 2 to 3 months in my tank. The old leafs kept turning brown and would quickly replaced by new fresh leaves. It went on like this till it wore itself out.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

yes, the first one is Pilea cadierei, it likes Spiral Bamboo which can grow up when roots submerse underwater, but the leaves have to stay on top of the water. I'm gonna change this one today.

thank you, guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I just changed first one today for another one which I still don't know the name. :-(


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

smilodon said:


> I just changed first one today for another one which I still don't know the name. :-(


Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I googled the name already, it's called banana plant, but......
the banana fell off from the root. 
what should I do with it?
Does it grow back after?


----------

